# iPhone issue



## Sujol (Jul 29, 2017)

I have been experiencing an issue on and off for a little while now where I'll be looking at a page that I've clicked on from facebook (usually one of those list ones like diply, with a few funny things per page and lots of clicking next), and I'll suddenly get a pop up on my screen from au_ocean.asia.gifttoday.club saying 'congratulations Apple user! You have bee randomly selected to spin and win.. yada yada'

The only way to get rid of the pop up is to hit ok, which takes me to another page of 'oh I can't believe I really won!' bull and a spinning wheel for me to try my luck. I've never spun the wheel, once I'm on that page I just hit the back arrow which takes me right back to my facebook feed.

At first I thought this was just my price to pay for getting sucked in by those stupid list sites, but just now I've had it happen when viewing a perfectly reputable business website that I travelled to from facebook.

How do I make it stop?


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

what Operating system are you using. Windows 7 / 8 or W10 or is this a mobile device like an IPhone. Your subject line suggests an iPhone


----------



## Sujol (Jul 29, 2017)

Yes, as my subject suggests, this is an iPhone issue. I'm not very good at tech speak, but I'm confident on this one.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

this forum for malware cleaning is for windows only
I will move this to Apple devices, where somebody who knows more about Iphones can answer
as far as I know, the simplest solution is remove any recent apps you have installed. reset the browser /clear all history & website data & if that doesn't work to reset the iPhone to default


----------

